# السلامه فى الماء (الاسئله الشائعه )



## ماهر عيون (26 يناير 2009)

فى هذا الملف يتم استعراض الاسئله الشائعه فى مجال المياه والشواطىء وبرك السباحه وكيفيه الوصول للسلامه فيها


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (26 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (27 يناير 2009)

مشكور
جزاك الله خيراً


----------

